# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  و ينشأ ناشئ الفتيان منا ... على ما كان عوده أبوه

## أبو هارون الجزائري

مشى الطاووس يوما باختيال   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقلد شكل مشيته بنوه
فقال عَلامَ تختالون قالوا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بدأت به و نحن مُقَلِّدوه
فخالِف سيرَكَ المعوج و اعدل   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنا إن عَدَلتَ مُعَدِلوه
أما تدري أبانا كل فرع   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يجاري بالخطى من أدبوه
و ينشأ ناشئ الفتيان منا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على ما كان عوده أبوه

----------

